

Porting Chromium to FreeBSD - baha_man
http://www.links.org/?p=724

======
antonovka
I've always thought it was a shame that FreeBSD doesn't get more play on the
desktop Linux market -- It's such a reliable, well-engineered piece of
software.

~~~
neilc
"I am informed that the right thing to use [for audio] on FreeBSD is OSS"
doesn't exactly inspire confidence, though.

~~~
antonovka
Why's that? FreeBSD's OSS support is perfectly reasonable in my experience
(software mixing, et al).

